

Sysadmin Horror Stories - codecurve
http://puppetlabs.com/sysadmin-horror-stories

======
patmcguire
I feel like the scariest sysadmin horror stories don't lend themselves well to
the gif format.

For example, this one, from the dawn of the Internet about the coup in
Trinidad.

[http://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/encryption_foil...](http://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/encryption_foils_coup.story)

------
timruffles
Where's the gif for "post your sysadmin horror stories site to HN, cause said
site to crash under the load (and irony)"?

Nginx 500...

~~~
AjithAntony
[http://puppetlabs.com/meme/when-marketing-drives-traffic-
com...](http://puppetlabs.com/meme/when-marketing-drives-traffic-company-site-
forgetting-mention-expected-100x-traffic-opseng)

~~~
timruffles
Haha! Perfect

------
pfg
reminds me of devopsreactions[0].

[0]: [http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/](http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/)

~~~
fsckin
or [https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT](https://twitter.com/DEVOPS_BORAT)

